# Praetors of Azkaellon



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

In this RP you are of the Blood Angels Chapter, more specifically you are Sanguinary Guard. You belong to the ancient and famous squad the Praetors of Azkaellon, named for the founder of your order. They have just returned to Baal and the Fortress-Monastery after their latest mission, however they are about to be thrust into a mission that will test all their limits and whether or not Azkaellon's legacy still flows through them all, as they face a foe that knows no fear, no pain and no death.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

You are a member of the six man squad Praetors of Azkaellon in the Sanguinary Guard of the Blood Angels. You are returning to Baal and, unknowningly, are about to be given what may very well be your last misssion.

*Rules*
1.) Be committed to this. I am willing to make some exceptions and allow a missed update but if by three updates you have not posted then your character will die, but dont worry. It will be a glorious death :wink:.
2.) Use good grammar. No non-40k slang. And your a Blood Angel, so good grammar fits in with the character.
3.) Use detail. Describe what your character feels and thinks, and how he fights.
4.) If you have any wish to alter your character or send them in a different direction then the story then PM it to me first and ask. I wont shoot it down right away, it will be considered first. If I think it will make the story more interesting ill approve it, and dont think I wont find it interesting because you dont know what ill find interesting until I look at it.

*Name*: (Try and think of a classy name. Nothing lowbrow, your a Blood Angel after-all.)

*Age*: (Your character can be new to the Sanguinary Guard but they would have to be a veteran to get in. I would allow one young member but only one, can't have a famous squad made entirely of young marines. So before you post your age look at the others.)

*Appearance*: (Your armour MUST be gold. All Sanguinary Guard have gold armour, NO EXCEPTIONS. Also add in characters physical features like hair colour and build.)

*Wargear*: (See below Wargear section.)

*Personality*: (Self-explanatory.)

*History*: (Self-explanatory.)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Wargear*: All Sanguinary Guard wield the same wargear out of tradition. NO EXCEPTIONS. However in the interest of some level of individuality certain Wargear will be optional. Since this is brand new Wargear there are descriptions included.

*Mandatory Wargear*: Angelus Bolters, Glaives Encarmine.

*Optional Wargear*: Death Mask. Frag, Krak and Melta Grenades

*One-Only Wargear*: Squad Standard 
(The Squad will need a Standard Bearer, only one may get this so first-come-first-served. Be aware if you are the Standard Bearer you wont be able to wield a Glaive Encarmine, so you will have a short-handed Power Sword.)

Angelus Bolter: A wrist-mounted boltgun exclusive to the Sanguinary Guard. It fires Bloodshard ammunition which is a razor-filament ammo type.

Glaive Encarmine: An Ornate Two-handed Power Sword, even a Space Marine must use both hands when wielding this weapon.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

I will be playing Captain Alexander Castiellus who leads the Praetors of Azkaellon.

*Name*: Alexander Castiellus

*Age*: 1000 years old

*Appearance*: The Captain's armour is golden like all Sanguinary Guard. He wears a golden Death Mask of Sanguinius across his helmet's faceplate. Underneath on his armour's collar he has *Azkaellon Viv Infinitus* enscribed in High Gothic platinum, meaning *Azkaellon Lives Forever* in Low Gothic. On each shoulder plate he has several parchments hanging down to his waist that list all his accomplishments in his millennium of life, these parchments have been destroyed and replaced so many times that they have been re-made with an extremely rare format that does not burn or tear.

Alexander's armour chest is shaped like a real chest, muscles outlined and formatted but bears the Blood Angels symbol across the pectoral muscles. His left shoulder-plate bears the two ornate white wings of the Sanguinary Guard. His legs have no ornamentation except for a Purity Seal on the Captain's right kneecap and a tabard with his former company's symbol around his waist. His Artificer Armour also bears the Winged Jump-Pack of the Sanguinary Guard.

Alexander himself appears aged. In mortal years he would look to be in his early sixties, his short cropped hair has gone gray with the years past and the rigours of command. His face is lined with thin wrinkles however these only make him appear senior, rather then decrepit. His eyes are a bright sea blue, although now they are heavy but have not lost an ounce of colour. He has been called a friendly looking Astartes and is usually smiling, however only his squad-brothers can tell whether or not the smile is with happiness or sadness.

*Wargear*: Angelus Bolter, Glaive Encarmine, Death Mask, Vortex Grenade.

*Personality*: In battle Alexander is fierce and stern, he knows that his orders will be followed to the letter. However he is also practical and knows that he cannot constantly be in contact with his squad, and when this happens he knows that his squad can be relied on to use their best judgement to solve the problem. He holds high hopes for the members of the squad and strives to keep them alive in battle, considering them his closest brothers.

Outside of battle Alexander has been noted to be a very friendly Astartes, offering advice to Neophytes when they seek it and knows all of the Captains and is on first-name basis with each one. He is also good friends with Mephiston and Dante, often being privy to meetings with them alongside Sepharam, the current leader of the Sanguinary Guard. He is also an avid painter and his best work is on display in the Fortress-Monastery's grand hall. It depicts Sanguinius and Azkaellon fighting back-to-back on Terra against hordes of traitors, and is highly praised by the entire chapter.

When needed Alexander can always be counted upon and has always answered the call of duty, believing that as a Son of Sanguinius and a Son of Azkaellon that he can never refuse a mission, no matter how trivial. For that is how a true Blood Angel should always be, unflinching in his duty.

*History*: Alexander is one of the oldest Space Marines alive and it shows in both his history and personality. He realizes that there is a realistic chance that mankind will become extinct, however he believes that this isn't set in stone and he will fight against it until death, and if it is meant to be then he will go out fighting. He has also seen many pivotal moments in the Chapters history. He was present at Dante's ascension to Chapter Master, he was present when Calistarius become Mephiston, and he was there when Erasmus Tycho perished at Armageddon.

Alexander was inducted into the chapter at the end of the 39th millennium and was inducted into the Tenth Company as all Blood Angels Scouts are. He served with distinction and was elevated to full Astartes and became a member of the Fourth Company "Knights of Baal" where he continued to serve with distinction until the 12th Black Crusade. During this conflict Alexander proved his courage, his willingness to save comrades and his emulation of the Primarch. Mid-way through he was taken into the Sanguinary Guard where he was given the chance to show his true devotion to the Primarch, which he did. 

Once the youngest member of the Guard at just over 200 years old the Captain has served with honour for 800 years where he performed many notable actions, some including destroying the Ork Gargant _Humie Crusha_ in an ambush action at Titanius, scouring the planet Rainsworth of a planet-wide network of Genestealer Cults, ending the reign of the Eldritch King of the Scorpius Nebula, and killing the Necron Lord Prophet of the Unyielding Storm in the fields of Ehenmaru. He is one of the very few men alive to have fought in both the 12th and 13th Black Crusades and the Second and Third Armaggedon Wars, serving with honours and distinction in all four conflicts.

Alexander's martial prowess and stories of his survival in wars where even legendary Astartes have perished are so famed that some claim he is Azkaellon reborn, however Alexander strongly refutes these claims. He believes that Azkaellon is still out there, as The Sanguinor, and still fights to this day. He also believes that one day Sanguinius will return to lead his sons into the final crusade, where the fate of the Blood Angels and all their successors will be decided in blood and fire.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Only two remaining spots are available for this RP. I will add them here as people join.

-Captain Alexander Castiellus (Myself)

-Gunter Van Dracule (BlackApostleVilhelm)

-Gabriel Titus (Lord Ramo)

-Lucifer Virtus (Snowy)

-Geistler Anvilus (Warsmith7752)

-Caesar (Deathbringer)


Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

looks interesting, save me a spot


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

*Name:* Gabriel Titus

*Age:* 1074 years old

*Appearance:* Gabriel has the shining gold armour that all Saguinary guard wear. He has a golden helmet with blood red lenses. His collar is chiped and scarred from the constant warfare of the Space Marine. He has the ornate symbol of the Saguinary Guard, two white wings on his left shoulder pad. Gabriel also has a roll of parchment that covers his entire right shoulder and flows down gracefully to his chest. His chest armour is like that of most Saguinary Guard, looking like a real chest. He has the jetpack that makes the Saguinary Guard really stand out from the rest with his two wings.

Gabriel has shortly cut golden hair and light blue eyes. His face is lightly scarred from what one would expect giving over 1000 years of service to the Emperor. Gabriel rarely smiles after his years of service to the Emperor.

*Wargear:* Angelus bolter, Glaive Encarmine, melta grenades.

*Personality:* Gabriel in battle will follow his orders to the letter. Though he revels a challenge and being a Saguinary Guard, he believes that he should set an example for all the other brothers on the battlefield with his actions. He simply wishes to serve the Emperor, and if he must fight the worse of humanitys enemies then so be it. He is very determined and stubborn.

Outside of battle Gabriel distances himself from his brothers, prefering the quietness of painting and meditation, than idle talk. He is a fierce individual however, and can be relied upon no matter what.

*History: *Gabriel was inducted into the Blood Angels at the close of the 39th Millenium. He was inducted into the scout company, earning several marksmen commendations before he became a full initiate and joined the exhultant ranks of the 3rd company of the Blood Angels, the Ironhelms. He fought in the third war of Armegeddon, where he saw the death of Captain Tycho on the walls of Hive Tempestora, along with many of the death company. This inspired Gabriel to fight harder and he was accepted into the ranks of the 1st Blood Angel company, Archangels at the relatively young age of 154. 

He fought in the ranks of the first for a futher two hundred years, before he was finally inducted into the ranks of the Sagiunary Guard. Since then Gabriel has served for seven hundred years in the Saguinary Guard, and is seen as a legend among the Blood Angel. Gabriel held the breach in the walls of Hive Secilon for hours against the Ork horde, allowing Imperial Forces in the city time to regroup and anhilate the greenskin horde. Gabriel was responsible for the death of the Hive tyrant of one of the splinters of Leviathan, cleaving its head from its body with his Glaive, on the World of Panthium. Since then he has performed more notable actions against the enemies of mankind. He has fought alongside Captain Alexander for seven hundred years and regards him and Gunter Van Dracule, as his closest brothers, who he would do anything for.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Your both in, very nice work Lord Ramo. And looking forward to reading yours Vilhelm.


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Name: Lucifer Virtus.

Age: 763

Appearance: Being a young member of the squad Lucifer's armour is unadorned it only has a handful of purity seals and a scroll coming down one shoulder.
He has long blonde hair and a handsome face, oaken eyes and a slight scar down his cheek, nearly the dream Blood Angel.
He wears his armour with pride and his armour is shiny clean, He is always smiling and laughing, war doesn't worry him and has been told that he looks like a child. Yet when he dons his Death Mask he looks like death come to take the doomed.
He loves his jump pack and loves to show it off as much as he can.

Wargear: Angelus Bolter, Glaive Encarmine, Death Mask.

Personality: He is a funny, sarcastic and generally a smart arse, yet he can go from funny and humorous to stone serious and cold-blooded killer. He flits around the battlefield on his wings and takes out those around him, he takes no mercy and expects none. He is very much a team player, he will take command in the absence of proper command and has more than once. He loves strategy and planning and hates to make rash decisions but he is prone to the glorious charge as he calls it but it is really the "thirst" taking over, yet he has general control of it.

History: When asked about his history, Lucifer will say that he was born in a small village and was blessed when his town was invaded by Orks, he and his father ran out to combat the Orks and only through the intervention of a Blood Angel Marine he would have died, yet it was too late for his father, who had been mauled by an attack squig which Lucifer had shot with his fathers pistol.
When asked if he wuld like to train to be a Marine, Lucifer nearly refused but he eventually agreed to.
He wasn't the best scout, yet he was the one the sergeant turned to when he wanted to get advice on a situation.
The rest of his history is shrouded in mystery as Lucifer sustained a massive head injury from a stray Kannon shell, during the surgery they had to operate on him while he was awake and he was in so much pain that he lost his recent memories were erased, yet he was in the 1st company for the last 150 years and was only recently inducted into the Sanguinary Guard and has been in the Sanguinary Guard for the last 200 years. He has held back Eldar warriors to let his squad escape and for a adaquate strike force to be mobilised.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Name: Geistler Anvilus

Age: 435

Appearance: Giestler has a very averedge build for an astares although he is slightly taller than normal. He has short cut brown hair and blue eye, He has a bionic eye after losing one of his eyes to a tyranid hive tyrant. 

Wargear: Giestler wears very ornate golden artificer armour which is adorned with many purity seals and chapter icons and carries an angelus boltgun and glaive encarmine.

Personality: Giestler is a sight to behold in battle. Giestlers speed is matched only by some his squad members and captains of other companies. His hate for xeno scum knows no limits, he is deeply passionate andwill do whatever it takes to keep his company strong and glorious. Giestler has fought under Alexander for roughly 300 years and trusts him deeply.

History: Giestler was born in a small village on baal, He became a scout in the tenth company. He fought for ten years as a scout where he almost perished to a tyranid hive tyrant but his loss was much less instead only losing an eye. It was in this battle that giestler was given the right to serve in third company after saving his seargants life by buying him enought time to prepare his assault on the hive tyrant.

He saw 38 years of service in an assault squad in third company 28 of them as a brother seargant. He was present at the third war for armageddon and his squad ended up acompanying commander dante himself into the thick of the battle after losing thier captain to an ork tribe chief. Giestler lost all of his squad members during the battle and he alone flew aloft the ork speed freaks assault landing on a wartrike and commandering it then driving it into the orks in an atempt to gain vengence on the orks. Giestler was sent flying from the impact and lay unconcious behind enemy lines for hours until another assault squad spotted him and returned him to the imperial held line where he was treated by his companys sanguinery priest. 

This battle saw giestler promoted to the sanguinery gaurd by recomendation of commander dante himself. Scince promotion he has fought loyaly at Alexanders side for 300 years partaking in many campains and creating his own glorious reputation within the chapter.

Hope this is ok, Im unsure on the dates for the wars for armagemnonand what exactly do you mean by updates? and what Happened in our last mission so i can refer to Previous experiences during the action thread?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Snowy and Warsmith you are both in. However Warsmith just fyi, Baal is a death world. No Hive Cities exist on it. Its just primitive villages.

And the dates dont really matter Warsmith, and by updates I mean that while I will post for my character there will be posts when I move the RP to the next stage so I will set up the scene for your characters to transition. If you miss three of them in a row then I will kill your character, can't have anyone holding the RP up. And dont worry about the last mission. I will provide a brief description of it in the starting post. 

There is just one more space remaining and we still require a Standard Bearer. If Vilhelm is up for it that'd be great but if he isnt then the next character posted must carry the Standard of the squad.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Alright here he is, this will be my last Rp that i am doing at this point in time so i put a lot into him. i assume a death mask is what chaplains wear yes?

Name: Gunter Van Dracule

Age: 1052

Appearance: Gunter wears the traditional Sanguinary Gaurd armor, golden plates, huge jetpack and so on but what stands out on his armor is over his armor that covers his heart a huge rectangular piece is covered in names. These are the names of all of the brothers that Gunter has lost over his very long life, he himself paints the names on with his own blood when a brother falls, and so far the list is already down to his waist, the writing being very tiny. 

Gunter is of average height for most Blood Angels and a bit thicker, he has long snowy white hair that, when his helmet is off, flows down his back and almost to his waist. He has sea blue eyes and very strong features and has a scar that starts at his left temple and crosses all the way to the bottom right of his chin. He has very long and sharp canine teeth that, when his mouth is closed, the tips of the teeth poke out and over his bottom lip. 

Wargear: Glaive Encarmine, Angelus Bolter, Frag and Krak Grenades, Death Mask

Personality: Gunter is usually very quiet and doesnt speak unless he feels that he has to or that he has something of meaning to say. He is very observant of those around him and the area that he is currently in, something that has kept him alive as a marine for a very very long time. When Gunter does speak he has a thick accent (think German accent) and is very proper with the words that he chooses. 

When outside of battle he can almost always be found in the training cages with younger marines sparring with him, usually more then one marine in the cage fighting him at the same time, unfortunately for them Gunter always comes out on top at the end. He is a good friend of Gabriel, mostly because they are close to the same age and have been fighting for the Emperor for a very long time, age and experience being something they both share. When in battle Gunter becomes a fierce and frightening warrior, he loves the thrill of battle and his confidence in his abilities allows him to pull stunts that even the most lunatic battle brother would think twice about. He is very tenacious when fighting an enemy and when given the order to retreat even if it was to simply regroup before pushing forward again, if the order is ever given Emperor forbid, he has been known to ignore the order and stay put unless he himself could tell that the situation was for certain lost.

History: Gunter was inducted into the Blood Angels chapter during the 39th Millenium and taken into a scout squad. During those training years he showed little apttitude at being stealth in any way shape or form and his superiors could not see anything outstanding about him. That was until he was finally made a full battle brother, while a good shot with the bolter his talent came out whenever he and his brothers were in close combat. He was a brutal and tenacious fighter, capable of killing an enemy with just about anything including his bare hands if need be, and soon after was elevated to an Assault Squad.

It was during this time that Gunter adopted the habit of painting the names of his fallen brothers with his own blood onto the heart area of his armor. Being an assault marine, especially with the Blood Angels, they were sent into some very very hellish situations and more often then not he lost a brother along the way. It was also during this time period that Gunter had recieced the massive scar that cuts across his face. The Blood Angels were battling a force of World Eaters and Gunter's squad, for he was now a sergeant, had just landed behind a small force of World Eaters to cut them off from escape.....like they would have needed it.

One of the bigger traitors and Gunter got locked into one on one combat and the fighting was intense, both warriors being pushed to their limits. Finally Gunter's chainsword was batted out of his hand and for most marines they would have seen their life at an end right then and there, but Gunter did not. The World Eater's chainaxe flew at his face and he spun his head to try and deflect the blow, which it did and robbed it of most of its power yet it still split his face open. He came back and threw a fist into the traitor's exposed face and tackled him to the floor where eventually Gunter pummeled the traitor's skull to a sticky pulp.

It wasn't until later on in his long life that he was elevated to the Sanguinary Guard and has served there ever since. He chose to rewrite the names of all of his dead brothers, the long cut marks on his left wrist usually hidden from all, and chose to wear a Death Mask so that when on the field of battle his enemies knew that when he met them, that they were facing Death itself.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Excellent character Vilhelm. Ok only one more character remaining, we just need a Standard Bearer.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

I am tempted but I have an exam tomorrow so obviously not much time for a charactor tonight.

However Lord of the Night if no one puts a charactor in by the time i finish my exam tomorrow I'll do the standard bearer charactor you need, I believe I can keep to your rules.

Sound alright with you?


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

*Name*: Rico Stantinus

*Age*: 667

*Appearance*: Rico is the average height and build of a space marine. He has black, long hair, tied in a tail, the beginnig of the tail is wrapped in leather, to make it stand off his head. He has a tanned skin and not even a single scar on his face. His eyes are almost black... His powersword is an underhanded type, and only an arm's length (a space marine's arm that is ). He never wears his helmet, because he thinks it's a burden... The chestplate of his armour is adorned with two ribbons on his chest, and his collar is covered by a line of rubies.
*Wargear*: power sword, Angelus Boltgun, Melta bombs, Banner
*Personality*: Rico is a calm person, who doesn't care much about a lot of things. He lives for battle and that's all that matters to him. When he's not fighting he either cleans his equipment or he's sparring with someone.
*History*: Rico got recruited when he was 12. While he was a scout he has no notable deeds, but when he became an assault marine he quickly learned the real ways of war: beat your enemy up close and then jump towards the next. He got promoted to bearer of the company banner when he became 264. He got promoted for being the last person to hold the banner when they acclaimed victory. There he learned to use the powersword properly. He remained banner bearer until he became 555 years old. That's when he became a Sanguinian Guard...

Hope he's okay?


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

i've edited my profile to a small village rather than a hive city.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

deathbringer said:


> I am tempted but I have an exam tomorrow so obviously not much time for a charactor tonight.
> 
> However Lord of the Night if no one puts a charactor in by the time i finish my exam tomorrow I'll do the standard bearer charactor you need, I believe I can keep to your rules.
> 
> Sound alright with you?


Ill reserve the last place for you Deathbringer, glad to have you on board.

Alright then the RP is officially closed. I will have a starting post up by tonight, or tomorrow night at latest.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Name: Caesar

Age: 999

Appearance: A haughty hawk nose and strong cheek bones underlay two piercing eyes that are near enough to being black in iris and pupil. Cropped hair, that is silver white adorns the top of his head creating an image of great serenity and wisdom. However appearances can be misleading, for Caesar is far from serene, his wisdom never given without the price of a scorning tone.

His armour is like all sanguinary guards gold, and he has actually modelled his physique so that his abdomen easily fits in the ceramite groves and now, the armour fits him as well as his own skin, infact one could say it is his own skin, for he is indeed rarely seen out of it.

Tall and well muscled, Caesar is indeed physically the epitome of perfection, a machine built for war and only war

Wargear: Angelus Bolters, Glaives Encarmine, Frag, Krak and Melta Grenades

He bears a deathmask upon his hip yet he has not worn it since he was elevated to the banner bearer of the squad. When he was first elevated to the Sanguinary guard and gained the deathmask he only wore it when facing a foe he believed to be of a strength that matched his, and thus only those he deemed worthy saw the horrific halo of energy and his leering face, racked by its power was the last thing they ever saw. So for only 7 enemies have ever fallen whilst Caesar bore the deathmask, crushed by his glaives encarmine.

Personality: Caesar bears the banner of the squad, and he holds it high indeed. His combat record, prestige and postion within the squad has given him a haughty air of superiority that means his tone is often ladled with defiance, that fringes upon insubordination.

His arrogance and self assurance, especially in battle has yet to be tested by any foe and it is said that he has sparred with Dante himself, the result was a tie, yet the details of the battle are not widely known for it is said that Caesar under pressure from Dante slipped upon the sparring mat and Dante allowed the younger warrior to regain his feet to resume the tie rather than pushing his advantage home, though others whisper that as he fell the younger warrior lashed out and swept the chapter masters feet from underneath him as he moved for the decisive blow.

Caesar says nothing when questioned and his response is often to return to the practice cages, or throw himself into battle with renewed vigour, the black eyes he bears gleaming with a fervent desire to prove himself, this perhaps says alot more than his obstinate silence.

Amongst the squad Caesar is gruff and superior, even to his elders and betters, and his time when not in war is spent honing his skills with an almost religious fervour. When in battle his left gauntlet becomes seeped in blood the standard nestled in the crook of his arm held high and kept pristine. It is indeed his pride and joy, yet also his curse for Caesar longs for battle like men for a lover and where he walks others follow swarming round him like ants, preventing him from reaching his foes and depriving him from the valorous combat he desires. Thus is the sad reason that Caesar has not born the death mask for almost a century though he has served as a member of the sanguinary guard for 178 years.

Though generally disliked none can help but respect Caesar's dedication to the life of a warrior and his record of killing speaks for itself. Upon the battlefield it is hard not to admire him, off it it is hard not to hate him, it is yet another price that Caesar pays without thought

History: Born on the death world of Baal ,Caesar was a prime candidate for elevation to the scouts, tall and strong he was indeed chosen rising quickly and easily through the ranks due to his superb record in battle. He was chosen at the same time as his captain Alexander Castillius, though he was never singled out for leadership, a fact that galls him more than he lets on. However his personality naturally devoids him of any leadership skills and it was, indeed tactically, a true stroke of genius to place him as banner bearer of the squad. An inspiring form in battle, the banner amplifies his presence drawing men to him, giving him leadership without responsibility, whilst also naturally reigning in his exuberance in battle.

However that honour was still to come and he rose through the ranks, several times risking the glance of the chaplains in his fervour, till he met the ork warlord Garuk as a veteran. He fought his way through the hordes of orks, matching the death company for speed and ferocity till her reached the warlord himself. They duelled upon the mounds of the dead and Garuk cast Caesar into the dirt three times, yet each time the veteran got up and fought harder, till on the fourth time it was the Warlord that feel face first into the dirt, never to rise, Caesar's sword in his skull.

It was upon this event that Caesar was given the honour of become a God amongst heroes and he joined the ranks of the Sanguinary Guard. Off the 7 times he has worn the death mask twice they have been in campaigns against traitor astartes whilst the remaining 5 have been against orks. They are his speciality, his own brutality matching and exceeding theirs as he casts the green giants down.

Now he is a member of Alexander Castiellus's squad and he bears the banner with a strong heart, a festering desire for brutal unrestrained battle building in his heart once more


Hope its ok?


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

I've decided to drop my spot. Kinda busy irl atm, so another RP is a little too much I guess...
srry about it!


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

@ bloodthirster: I don't think you could've got in anyway, Lord of the Night said one more then deathbringer reserved the last spot, then you posted. It's like a happy coincidence!:biggrin:


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

great characters guys! im excited for this Rp


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Very nice everyone.

Recruitment is officially closed. I will have the starting post by tomorrow. And a few things I wish to add. I will not update every time everyone makes just one post, you are free to post as many times as you like. However my update posts will advance the story and objectives further.

Edit: The Rp has begun earlier, I had some free time. Lets begin!.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

is Deathbringer's character not in the update?


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

One second you think that was a suitable gm post?
Honestly?
You posting about your fucking charactor is an update, no its not!
Your a gm, not an rper, a gm, to explain a general manager, who, guess what, manages... yes manages the story for other charactors doesn't indulge his own little fantasy. 

In the words of the best rper I've ever had the honour to write with, euphrati

"the characters don't give a rat's ass what the npc is doing if he is out of view"

And she is sooooo right, like so right its untrue. Who gives a shit about Alexander, yeah he is badass, yeah he flies around and talks to bad ass charactors, big woop, that doesnt help the players

Your post is a story, a story about your badass little charactor, and i always had reservations about joining an rp of yours because I felt it would be more about you than the rp'ers. At the start everyone is inexperienced their rp's tentative and unformed but I expected a little better from a guy who has been in several rp's and gm'ed a couple .

Do you see darkreever ranting on about Baldyr, no course not Baldyr is hardly there unless needed, do you see unexpekted kissing on about Sotha, no NPC's advance the stories not dominate it.

There is not one thing in that update the players can use, you should be leading the players on into something, encouraging me and Snowy to do something, encouraging the others into new leads and new places, not just writing in a dreamy eyed fashion about the glories of Alexander.

That was a prelude to an actual update, a nice little side story whilst you use other NPC's to guide the players together to encourage the players to show their qualities

So quite simply unless you put a little more effort than continue with your reflection, which might I add, I had to prompt you to fricking put, then I'm out of it I hope it goes well for you but I'm not going to spend my time thinking up little side plots for your little one man show.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Okay okay fine. Sorry I just felt that not enough had been posted to warrant an update so I did a brief update for my character, so that he could receive the mission the RP details. Later on all my posts will be updates but right now I would allow your characters to do their own thing, converse with each other and explore the Fortress-Monastery.

Ill review my post and add in a brief update for each of you.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Okay ive edited the post and included brief updates for you all to continue. Sorry for the incident, it wont happen again.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

hey, you guys got room for one more player, can 
I join in, seems like a fun RPG


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Bumping this thread because asking if you can join up does not belong in the middle of an action thread (clearly labeled as such amongst other threads with similar titles and recruitment thread titles.)

That and moving posts from one thread to another does not bump the thread. Hopefully this RP is still active, so you'll get an answer sooner than much later emporershand89.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

sorry, but it says recruitment, I assumed it was still grabbing people


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> Recruitment is officially closed.


You should read the topic first before posting. Sorry im not taking anymore players into this RP.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

thats ok, I apologize


----------

